# Portable air compressor for my air tools



## Christian Karlsson (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi, 

I'm not a native English speaker so please bear with me. 

I run a small carpenter company where we often (at least 2-3 times /month) gets a job that requires us to use a portable air compressor. 
Until now I've always borrowed one from my friend or hired one when I couldn't use his.
The reason that I haven't bought one earlier is that we usually go for bigger jobs where a small air tool isn't of much use, but I've now come to a point where the best option is to buy one myself. 

I know my way around air compressors, but I would like to know if you had any experience with something you could recommend? 

90% of the time it would be used for a nail gun, the major thing for me has to be mobility. We move around a lot and I need something that won't hold us back by being too big/bulky or break within a few months. 

I'm thinking about buying one of these. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...rical-Hot-Dog-Air-Compressor-MAC700/202713487
(The rest of my tools come from the same brand and Makita doesn't break)

https://getaircompressor.com/portable-air-compressor-review-porter-cable-c2002/
(Looks easy to carry, that's pretty much it) 

Would anyone of you like to help me and point me in the right direction?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Christian,

For professional use, I would recommend the Makita oil lubricated compressor for durability.
The oil less compressors are extra light duty and basically are for home use. Most folks throw them away when they break, and they will, right after the end of the warranty period. They are designed to last just long enough to get a project done (cheap/disposable)

Stephen 



Christian Karlsson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not a native English speaker so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noah Oscar (Aug 3, 2019)

I suggest you buy Emax Hulk Portable Air Compressors HP02P010SS, because my husband uses this for professional use, he bought it from Reecoupons.com and I think there much varieties are available too. If you want another one must check there. For your convenience, I posting pic also.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Christian

I would buy an oil lubricated compressor like the rolair 2.5 HP model
https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.ebay.com/itm/Rolair-VT25....c100008.m2219


Christian Karlsson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not a native English speaker so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


----------

